# Belkin router wont work with arris modem



## rbrockets (Jan 18, 2010)

ok i have a belkin n wireless router model f5d8236 and the wi fi doesnt work. i have a arris modem. when i hook the 2 up to enable the wi fi the modem light on the router is blinking orange and then the link light on the modem is blink too. the model of the modem is TM602G arris. could you help me with like a number to call or what to do


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Does the ethernet cable go from the modem into the WAN port of the Belkin router?
Explain exactly how you set this up.
badness


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

As badness said,make sure it has been plugged an enabled properly.
Here is a good check list.

Tips on setting up broadband connection, courtesy of Johnwill

You don't need any setup disk to configure a broadband router.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you switch the device connected to a cable modem you need to power cycle the modem. With a modem with a battery you need to press the reset button. See page 20 of your user manual.

*EDIT*: Should I have mentioned that you cannot use the USB and ethernet connections at the same time unless you are paying for multiple public IP addresses?


----------

